# Boston Marathon Week of 4/21/14



## Mister Sir (Mar 18, 2014)

My daughter is running in the Boston Marathon this year and we're looking for a place nearby. Studio, 1 BR, 2 BR, or whatever you have. Don't need a full week; maybe a day or two before and a day or two after April 21, 2014. Thanks!
Brett


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> My daughter is running in the Boston Marathon this year and we're looking for a place nearby. Studio, 1 BR, 2 BR, or whatever you have. Don't need a full week; maybe a day or two before and a day or two after April 21, 2014. Thanks!
> Brett



  It's a very busy week here in Boston with the Marathon, Patriot's Day, Red Sox game, Easter and school vacation week.

  I saw some Marriott hotel dates open. Some are in-town (pricey) and some are in the 'burbs with train/subway access. You do not and for the most part, cannot, drive into Boston on the 21st.

  Try www.marriott.com   or www.kayak.com  or hotels.com, etc. 

  This will be a special Marathon for us here.


----------



## Mister Sir (Mar 18, 2014)

Hotels near the starting line are going for up to $1,000 a night.  

We may have the option to stay with some acquaintances about 30 miles out of town but I thought I would put it out here on the chance that someone has something available or maybe a last minute cancellation.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hopkinton is a small town. Have you thought about staying near the finish line or somewhere in between ?

What towns have you looked at ?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Is your daughter running officially or "back of the pack" ? 

I suggest Newton , Brookline, Cambridge or Quincy for the convenience of the Green & Red Lines into Boston, but without the crowds. 

Hotel rooms are booked a year in advance by many. At this late notice, you may have to shell out some bucks, but not $1k/night.


----------



## Mister Sir (Mar 18, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Is your daughter running officially or "back of the pack" ?



She's official.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> She's official.



  WOW ! She must be very good. Congrats.

  Now, have you considered where you want to stay ? If you check those websites I posted, you'll find hotels way under a $1k.


----------



## am1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Is your daughter running officially or "back of the pack" ?



Hopefully people are not going to try to bandit this race and put more stress on the services provided then there already is.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Try:  https://www.airbnb.com/?af=1922719&...=airbnb&G_P=&gclid=COr22Y2knb0CFa1j7Aods0kAxQ


Late edit:  http://www.baa.org/faq.aspx?keyword=What is the best way to get to the start in Hopkinton?




-


----------

